

Can a Wisconsin-based social network actually succeed? - borego
https://www.getnextt.com/

======
javanix
What does Wisconsin have to do with this at all? I can't find a single
reference to the state on the site.

I can't help but wonder how the physical location of a social-networking
start-up could possibly affect that start-up's product.

~~~
McPants
Rent could. If you try to create a start up in say SF or NYC you are going to
be wasting a lot of money on living expenses when it could have gone back into
the product itself.

------
yid
Please do not submit with linkbait titles.

------
antonius
_" Nextt is for friends in your offline social network. Remember them?"_

So a social network for the people who don't use Facebook?

~~~
mathattack
There are very few of them. I have one friend who doesn't work at Google who
decided that he wanted to jump aboard the Google+ train since Facebook already
passed him by. Strange.

------
dbla
It seems like there are a lot of people in this space. I feel like it will
probably be hard for them to differentiate but if they can get the critical
mass I don't see why being in Wisconsin would stop them. I tried signing up
and the on boarding process in very nice but I didn't know what type of event
to post.

~~~
markolschesky
Anything that you want to! So far I've

\- Organized drinks with friends for the weekend \- Planned thanksgiving with
my sisters \- Have a running place to make sure my friend in NYC and I pick a
cool place to mountain biking next fall.

------
Zambonilli
Why isn't there an API?

